# Portrait photography contract



## Aggressor (Jun 15, 2008)

Does anyone have a portrait photography contract that I can glean off of?  There are lots of samples for weddings, and I know a lot of them can transfer to other areas of pro photography but are there any things to watch out for that may not be covered like when doing photos of children, model releases, or anything of that sort?


----------



## verobooth (Jun 17, 2008)

I photograph children for the most part, but I use the same model release for all my jobs (I do not do weddings). I got this from photo.net

*Model Release
*In exchange for consideration received, I hereby give permission to Verobooth Photography to use my name and photographic likeness in all forms and media for advertising, trade, and any other lawful purposes.
Print name: __________________________________________
Signature: ___________________________________________
Date: __________________
*If Model is under 18*: I, __________________________, am the parent/legal guardian of the individual named above, I have read this release and approve of these terms.
Print name: __________________________________________
Signature: ___________________________________________
Date: ___________________




Email: ________________________
Telephone: ___________________


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 17, 2008)

That simple?  Wow, its a whole lot lighter than wedding ones.  Model release is just one of the clauses on my wedding one.

Thanks.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 18, 2008)

That's a model release, but you asked for a portrait photography contract; not quite the same thing.  A portrait contract should really be very similar to a wedding contract detailing what you provide, what they receive, etc.  Unless you plan to use particular portraits for your portfolio and/or advertising, you shouldn't need a model release.


----------

